# Pitman arm different betwwwn manual and PS



## Joes67 (May 3, 2010)

HI Gent's,
I have aquired a 67 GTO that is basically a very good driver. The person I bought it from replaced all most evrything and did a bassically good job all the way around. Since I have had it I have fixed the ac l and now i am driving it. I noticed that the car does not turn right all of the way, it turns left fine. I jacked the car up and looked for interference but could not find any but did verify the wheels do not go as far to the right as left. It is a PS car and the previous owner put in a new gear box. It takes about 1.33 turns either left or righ before the wheels stop turning. My question is are there a difference between ps pitman arm vs manual steering.
Thanks,
Joe:confused


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes. The two are different. Most pitman arms have an indexing spline so they are centered easily. Some don't. It could be a manual steering PA on your car, or it could be the right part, incorrectly installed. Not getting full lock on either side would make me suspect the PA. It should be noted that some quick ratio replacement gearboxes do not have the same range of motion as the oem boxes.....you get a much larger turning radius. If the PA checks out, it's the box.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

Joes67 said:


> HI Gent's,
> I have aquired a 67 GTO that is basically a very good driver. The person I bought it from replaced all most evrything and did a bassically good job all the way around. Since I have had it I have fixed the ac l and now i am driving it. I noticed that the car does not turn right all of the way, it turns left fine. I jacked the car up and looked for interference but could not find any but did verify the wheels do not go as far to the right as left. It is a PS car and the previous owner put in a new gear box. It takes about 1.33 turns either left or righ before the wheels stop turning. My question is are there a difference between ps pitman arm vs manual steering.
> Thanks,
> Joe:confused


its possible to get the steering box off center. when the wheels are straight ahead make sure the pitman arm and the idler arm both point straight forward to back. if its adjusted off center have it aligned.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

count the turns from lock to lock then stop in the middle and see if the wheels are pointed straight ahead.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

a manual pitman arm will not fit on a power steering box or the other way around. Suggest you look at the previous comments for the solution. sounds like it was not adjusted or centered properly.


----------



## Joes67 (May 3, 2010)

*Pitman arm different between manual and PS*

HI Gent's,
Thanks for all of the replies. Based on the last reply where the manual and PS pitman do not interchange, then it is probably the box. With the wheels straight, I get about 1.3 turns to either left or right and then hit the steering box stops. A little research from the auto part houses indicates either a 3 or 4 turn box was used originally. The person who I bought it from indicated the box had been replaced with a "quick ratio" unit. So, if I replace the box, should I go with the 3 or 4 turn box. Right now I am inclined to go with the 3 turn box.
We just had the Spirng Goodguys car show and had about 1800 to 2000 cars with only 4 GTOs on display and a 66 in the car corral which need a lot of work asking 16K.
:seeya:Joe


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

in your original post you said it wouldnt turn all the way to the right. the ratio of the box wont change that.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

The steering boxes have internal stops, maybe someone with a little more knowledge here can chime in but if it's the third-generation ('82 to '93) Z28 Camaro or Pontiac Trans Am steering box, the WS and XH boxes (among others) have a 12.7:1 fixed ratio. What is not so good for A-Body, early Camaro, and Nova owners is the third-gen Camaro box's limited 64- to 70-degree pitman arm sweep. Compared with a stock Chevelle/Camaro/Nova movement of 87 degrees, this means that bolting in an '89 Camaro steering box drastically reduces the early car's turning radius. I believe these stops are able to be modified and they are on the end cap of the box.

Check out this link for some more info- 

Steering Box Upgrade - Steering Box Difference - Car Craft Magazine

:cheers


----------



## Joes67 (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for pointing me to the PS box article. The article indicated the right turn stop is set insde the box vs the left turn stop is the end cap settings. I guess what I do not understand is the left and right stops are about the same at the steering wheel, yet the right turn of the wheels is less that the left. I haven't resolved what part of the steering setup is incorrect. if I ever get it resolved, I will let you know.
Joe


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

did you verify that the wheels are pointed straight ahead when the wheel is centered? a little bit will make a big difference.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Manual pitman are is small diameter spline shaft , power one is large cannot swap them . Your problem can be fixed by adjusting the tierod sleeves . Set steering box in center of turning diameter , then look at location of wheels . Correct them by turning the center sleeves on the tierods . Easy fix .


----------

